# Hybrids?



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2009)

Here, we talk about our hybrid characters/fursona. My main fursona, Placebo, is a hyena tiger. I came up with it during math class :V

Are you a hybrid? Of what? Griffins count too!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Would a wox count as a hybrid????


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Would a wox count as a hybrid????


Of course x3


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

I would have said inb4Lucky, but his unruliness has decided to grace us >_>

My alternate fursona, Salflop, is a Rabbit-Mouse hybrid, but I'm still working on it.  It's another side of my personality, but until it really represents me, it won't be around :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I would have said inb4Lucky, but his unruliness has decided to grace us >_>
> 
> My alternate fursona, Salflop, is a Rabbit-Mouse hybrid, but I'm still working on it.  It's another side of my personality, but until it really represents me, it won't be around :3



Rabbit mouse really?


----------



## Aurali (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm as much a hybrid as a sergal or a chakat >.>
or a ratteguhn :3 (I love you Ratte <3)


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 18, 2009)

Im a hybrid of an ocelot...

AND AN AWESOMELOT

YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> I'm as much a hybrid as a sergal or a chakat >.>
> or a ratteguhn :3 (I love you Ratte <3)



I'm not a hybrid, Eli.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm not a hybrid, Eli.



My point exactly. (your a genetically altered lab rat..) *hums* their pinky, their pinky and the brain brain brain brain brain.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> My point exactly. (your a genetically altered lab rat..) *hums* their pinky, their pinky and the brain brain brain brain brain.



Not even close.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Not even close.



PCR YAYAYAYYAYAYYAY

*looks at user title*


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> PCR YAYAYAYYAYAYYAY
> 
> *looks at user title*



BUT NOCKY IT FAILED BECAUSE A FLUKE.  :[


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Rabbit mouse really?


Yes, really.
I picked my two fursonas to be a part of me.  Zhael and Salflop do just that.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 18, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why a rabbit-mouse?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Out of curiosity, why a rabbit-mouse?


It's underestimated, but loving.  It's sneaky, but friendly.  They can be shy, but loyal. They aren't leaders, but they are still individual.

Sounds like a load of shit,  but that's my reason.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> It's underestimated, but loving.  It's sneaky, but friendly.  They can be shy, but loyal. They aren't leaders, but they are still individual.
> 
> Sounds like a load of shit,  but that's my reason.



Well at least it'll look cute.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> BUT NOCKY IT FAILED BECAUSE A FLUKE.  :[



ITS OK RATTE YOU ARE A PCR SUPERHERO


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Sounds like a load of shit, but that's my reason.


 

Doesn't really, if that's part of your personality.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 18, 2009)

Does being part machine count?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Does being part machine count?


Sure!


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> ITS OK RATTE YOU ARE A PCR SUPERHERO



But nocky it didn't work

I am a failure :c


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But nocky it didn't work
> 
> I am a failure :c



No your not Ratte.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> No your not Rattle.


First of all, It's Ratte.
Second of all, I distinctly recall you saying something about thinking that Ratte is a troll and a loser... so shut the fuck up <3


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> First of all, It's Ratte.
> Second of all, I distinctly recall you saying something about thinking that Ratte is a troll and a loser... so shut the fuck up <3



lol i troll faf

Ok anyway I am not a hybrid, what the shit.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> First of all, It's Ratte.
> Second of all, I distinctly recall you saying something about thinking that Ratte is a troll and a loser... so shut the fuck up <3



WTF are you talking about????


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> WTF are you talking about????


I have the Xbox logs, dear :3


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I have the Xbox logs, dear :3



You guys are talking about me on Xbawx?  :3


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You guys are talking about me on Xbawx?  :3


It's more like "Bawwwwwww" "Shut up"
He's tired of you locking his stupid threads =D


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I have the Xbox logs, dear :3



Whatever I'll be honest and say that ratte seems like a troll to me cause you troll me. Oh and wolven why are you such a kiss up?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Whatever I'll be honest and say that ratte seems like a troll to me cause you troll me. Oh and wolven why are you such a kiss up?


You still don't understand the term troll, do you?
And if I wanted to kiss up, I would be stroking his mod-penis.

I'm done with this thread, it's been derailed enough.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You still don't understand the term troll, do you?
> And if I wanted to kiss up, I would be stroking his mod-penis.
> 
> I'm done with this thread, it's been derailed enough.



You would enjoy doing that wouldn't you wolven


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Would a wox count as a hybrid????


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Stop mentioning the word wox in every post!


Protip: Ratte has a vagina...and she isn't afraid to use it.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 18, 2009)

Nuuu.  
:c
I'm still posting this because I am a machine and we need moar attention.  :3


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Wolfie: I do as I see fit for each thread and user.  I have favorite users, yes, but I don't treat them better just because I like them better, and vice-versa.

Wolven: I'm a girl.

To the rest of you, try to stay on topic.  Think you can do that for me?

Not calling anyone out, it just makes my job easier.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Wolfie: I do as I see fit for each thread and user.  I have favorite users, yes, but I don't treat them better just because I like them better, and vice-versa.
> 
> Wolven: I'm a girl.
> 
> ...



So why treat me with disrespect and unkindness why not just say stop and think what you would do if you were in my position and saw someone doing this, what would you do?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> So why treat me with disrespect and unkindness why not just say stop and think what you would do if you were in my position and saw someone doing this, what would you do?



I would grow a pair and quit whining about it.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I would grow a pair and quit whining about it.



I expected that was coming. Ratte, you know stopping and thinking what one says can really affect another person.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I expected that was coming. Ratte, you know stopping and thinking what one says can really affect another person.



I did, and that was what I had to say.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 18, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Nuuu.
> :c
> I'm still posting this because I am a machine and we need moar attention.  :3


DAM YOUR A MACHINE!


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry Shenzi, I had to close it.


----------

